# Wanting To Set Up My Rr 75 As Fo



## burton12387 (Jun 17, 2004)

As the title says, i have a 75 gallon reef ready glass tank that has a drilled bottom with a corner overflow. I have had this tank set up in the past as FOWLR but failed miserably. I made mistakes such as using crushed coral for my bed, way too deep, as well as using the wrong filter media.

My goal is to set this tank up as fish only that houses a lion fish and wolf eel. Decoration will be kept to a few pieces of large rock for the eel to hide in and the lion fish to perch on. My main problem is that i do not know what is the best way to set up the sump that i have. As well as other filter questions such as -

-Will i need a skimmer with FO?
-Should i still use a UV sterilizer?
-What type of filtration should i use in my sump, and where?

I have included two pictures of the sump to give you an idea of what i have to work with.

Thanks Guys! And Gals!


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

Get rid of the Bio balls,

Instead to and find yourself some Live rock rubble. Shouldnt cost much.
Yes To the skimmer.
You will need a return pump.

If you already have a UV sterilizer then use it. If not i wouldnt pay for one unless i got a GREAT deal.

Iv been hearing great things about 
Chemi Pure.

Also id get a small sponge, or Filter floss.
But make shure u clean it often.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

burton12387 said:


> As the title says, i have a 75 gallon reef ready glass tank that has a drilled bottom with a corner overflow. I have had this tank set up in the past as FOWLR but failed miserably. I made mistakes such as using crushed coral for my bed, way too deep, as well as using the wrong filter media.
> 
> My goal is to set this tank up as fish only that houses a lion fish and wolf eel. Decoration will be kept to a few pieces of large rock for the eel to hide in and the lion fish to perch on. My main problem is that i do not know what is the best way to set up the sump that i have. As well as other filter questions such as -
> 
> ...


For the sump, do skimmer in the right section then bio balls or live rock rubble in the first section. There isn't room for much else other then a heater with the skimmer and mayby a couple packs of media, but i wouldn't do any chem media as i don't think it would be worth it for a large tank. If you want to spend money somewhere, get a good skimmer. For larger tanks skimmers is practically its heart so you dont want to cheap out on what runs the system. Also, do you have your own RO unit im assuming?

You may be able to add some cheato in the back divider, but i cant tell how the flow works back there


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Yes invest in a skimmer will make life alot easier.
put the skimmer on one side of the sump. then on the other side have LR rumble with some live sand if you wanted too and the media packs as sean said. i would also get rid of the bio balls. hell i dont even know what those things are


----------

